# murphy bunk bed plans



## sh00ttok1ll (Apr 8, 2014)

My wife would like me to build a set of Murphy bunk beds in a spare room. Does anyone know where I could find plans? I haven't had much luck finding any.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! That's a pretty Tall order.

I've never heard of or seen Bunk Beds that fold up into a wall, Murphy Style.

...however, with that being said, don't let that deter you from your search.

If I were tasked with that assignment I think I would be more apt to think along the lines of the fold down beds that are found on Trains, one mounted above the other.


















I have no idea if there are Hardware mounting Kits available, but you could use heavy duty strap or piano hinges and chain supports.
I hope this helps or gives you a new direction to search in.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Having made a Murphy bed. I think you would have to do something like Grandpa Len suggested. Using two murphy bed kits one above the other and strap or angle iron between the two on the outer edge to support the upper bunk. There may be plans out there but you may be ahead coming up with your own. The pictures Grandpa Len posted are the direction I would go.
It takes approx. 4' vertical wall clearance for one bed. You could gain a few inches by putting the lower bed closer to the floor. You will still need an 8" ceiling (or close to it) to get it to work. I think it can be done but it will probably be fun.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

here is a set I made for my camping trailer http://americanadventurist.com/Forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7641&d=1402682852ailer


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

check out the complete thread here: http://americanadventurist.com/Forum/showthread.php?1075-not-a-tear-drop!


----------



## sh00ttok1ll (Apr 8, 2014)

I do have 8' ceilings in the house so there is room floor to ceiling for them. Here are a couple comercially available examples wilding and here. Thanks for the replies so far. I'll keep searching and working on my own plans. Unfortunately, my wife has already seen examples on pinterest and doesn't want to consider alternatives now. Maybe in a year or two I'll be able to post pictures of a finished project.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck in your search to please, lest we forget, 'Happy Wife, Happy Life'. * ;-)*

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------

